

Why is Ivy Bridge so hot? - justauser
http://www.overclockers.com/ivy-bridge-temperatures

======
Tossrock
The takeaway I got from this article is that if I use solder to attach my
heatsink to the spreader on my Core i5 2500K instead of thermal paste, I could
get a big jump in heat conductivity. Now if only I had the tools to create a
solder point that large...

~~~
ghostfish
Thankfully, someone already sells that. <http://indigo-xtreme.com/>

~~~
polshaw
The '>20 W/mK' claimed by this method, while a lot better than the 5 W/mK of
regular TIM, is still a fair way off the 80 W/mK that the article claimed for
a soldered solution.

------
polshaw
The logical next step, sadly unexplored, would have surely been to do some
testing without the IHS?

E: turns out it doesn't really help[0], though that doesn't mean it wouldn't
have been better if soldered.

0\. [http://www.overclock.net/t/1249419/pcevaluation-
intel-i7-377...](http://www.overclock.net/t/1249419/pcevaluation-
intel-i7-3770k-temperature-measured-without-ihs)

------
tedunangst
It doesn't make sense to me that Intel would do this just to save a nickel,
unless solder is way more costly than I imagine. I'd like to know if some
other aspect of production makes paste more desirable.

~~~
latch
The only Ivy Bridge chips that are out are engineering samples. It's good that
people are bringing it up, but this is likely just a beta thing. Maybe they
wanted to be able to remove the IHS...or maybe they didn't want people to know
the final overclocked performance characteristics for some reason.

~~~
Tossrock
What does engineering sample mean? I could go to Microcenter right now and buy
a Core i5 3570K right now if I wanted to. Are they selling engineering
samples? That seems like a somewhat shady move.

~~~
blazingice
The first Ivy Bridge consumer chips are just hitting retailers today (NewEgg
just put them on sale ten hours ago). All of the experiments done so far have
been on review chips sent out some weeks ago.

------
ricksta
Could it be that Intel is making current generation of Ivy Bridge less over-
clockable, so when the next generation is due, they just change the thermal
conductivity of it, and over-clock it a bit more and call it a new chip?

~~~
philjohn
No, the next generation is a "tock" in Intel parlance, which is a whole new
microarchitecture.

~~~
K2h
Thanks for mentioning intel tick-tock. I had not heard that before.

[http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/silicon-
innovations/i...](http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/silicon-
innovations/intel-tick-tock-model-general.html)

------
discountgenius
Apparently "Ivy Bridge" is NOT the name of a female model.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Or a Bond girl.

